# Cumberland, MD - Zeke, Blk/tan Pup



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11488086

Zeke, 6 mos old blk/tan; labeled a mix but is definitely pure

Pls load pic, thanks


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

(7/14/08) Zeke was found on Queen City Dr., in Cumberland, MD. Zeke is a friendly dog with a lot of energy to spare. Zeke is also a very talkative fellow. Zeke was born on 1/16/08. Zeke would do best in a mature household. 

Allegany County Animal Shelter 
Cumberland, MD 
301-777-5930 
See more pets from Allegany County Animal Shelter


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

handsome


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

If Zeke was found, then how do they know his birthday? Was he an OS?


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

If he had a rabies tag which lists the vet, they could have contacted the vet and found out the owner and birthdate.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow, is he hot!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Talked to shelter; Zeke was PTS, started to become very aggressive towards shelter staff and other animals.


----------



## 1PuppyPlus4 (Aug 16, 2006)

That's so sad. RIP little one -- you were only 7 months old. No one gave you a chance.


----------

